
WeWork Developers Exposed Contracts and Customer Data on GitHub - dr_robert
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/bjwqxz/wework-developers-exposed-contracts-and-customer-data-on-github
======
RoyTyrell
What I'm understanding from this article is that WeWork, as big as they
are/were, and as much of a tech company as they made themselves out to be, did
not host an enterprise version of GitHub that could reside inside their
intranet? Is that accurate?

